# Richmond Hill WMA



## GMARK (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm intertested in heading out there during the upcoming deer season.  I don't know much about it and  would appreciate any information or opinions.  How is the deer population out there?


----------



## Echo (Jun 28, 2005)

GMARK,I've hunted Richmond Hill WMA a few times but it's been a number of years.To be honest,the deer hunting was poor when I hunted it and I've never heard about any nice bucks or numbers of deer being killed there.(Maybe the regulars just keep it quiet) If you do go....wear some SNAKE BOOTS!I bet there is still a bunch of rattlers out there.Most of the area is in pine plantations with a few live oaks scattered about.

If you're looking for good public hunting near Savannah,I would suggest Ft. Stewart.It's huge,very well managed for wildlife and heavily patrolled by federal game wardens.The deer won't rewrite the record books but there are some wallhangers out there.Good turkey and hog hunting too!


----------



## GMARK (Jun 28, 2005)

*Thanks*

I appreciate your help.  Where could I find information on the hunting at Ft. Stewart?

P.S.  Tom B. showed me and my Dad around the club up in Screven county a few weeks ago.  Man, that place is great!! It is just a little too far for me to travel right now with two little ones at home.  But in a few years, they'll want to come hunting with Daddy!


----------



## Echo (Jun 28, 2005)

Try here http://www.stewart.army.mil/dpw/wildlife/default.htm

I usually get out there once a week or so to hog hunt during the summer months if you're interested in giving that a try.


----------



## Keith Preston (Jul 26, 2005)

*Richmond Hill!!!!!!!!!!!*

I have hunted Richmond hill 3 differant years and every time I am there the dog hunters on the out side turn there dogs loose and they run all in the WMA.  I will not go back!  Go to Fort Stewart.


----------



## Malimn (Jul 26, 2005)

Man now who lives in the Richmond Hill area???

I do and I travel up to Screven county every year for hunting, much better deer and it is only a hour drive for me.. 

Lets see if we can get together one day and go do either a hog hunt at FSGA or go do something...  IF you want to see our place in Screven would love to take ya there..  we have a house there too which makes it a LOT easier 

Malimn


----------



## GeorgiaHunter (Aug 8, 2005)

I have hunted richmond hill for the past 3 years , I have also taken5 deer from there . It can be hunted with a little looking .  The dog clubs are a bother but they can also help . the WMA is cut in smaller tracts to so you do have a chance of having your own private hunting spot with a little study . I was talking to the DNR and Richmond Hill has just got a new ranger something that it has not had in the last 9 years . I was told that some upgrades are in store and the roads will get better . So Richmond Hill is Huntable .


----------

